
Social Media and Money Transfer NetworksBlocked in Uganda During Election - amontehene
Whatsapp,Twitter,Facebook and Money exchange networks like MTN mobile money,Airtel Money have been Blocked in Uganda During Election
======
brudgers
Report from BBC: [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
africa-35601220](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-35601220)

~~~
ptaipale
Another report by Deutsche Welle: [http://www.dw.com/en/african-authoritarian-
regimes-dread-of-...](http://www.dw.com/en/african-authoritarian-regimes-
dread-of-social-media/a-19067717)

